# Trilobites: staple food of the Cambrian period



## Brian G Turner (Apr 17, 2004)

Direct evidence has now been found to show that trilobites - among the most diverse of fossil animal groups - were eaten by other ancient sea creatures.   Scientists discovered cracked trilobite body parts in the gut of a 510-million-year-old fossil marine animal. 

  It was long suspected that the ubiquitous trilobites, which survived for about 300 million years, were a major food source for larger creatures. 

  New research in Biology Letters offers the first firm evidence for this. 

  Trilobites are an extinct group of arthropods, animals with an outer skeleton, a segmented body and jointed limbs.


 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3622091.stm


 Images: 
 1 - Fossilised gut content
 2 - A trilobite


----------



## Harpo (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 16, 2022)

They died out  completely in the Permian mass extinction event about 250 million years ago.  But evidence suggest that were in decline before that event.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Apr 18, 2022)

Richard Fortey wrote a good book about them.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Apr 18, 2022)

Anybody remember the Dinosaurs Attack trading cards, with the flesh-eating trilobites?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2022)

28  Inches was the largest one ever found.


----------



## sciwriterPark (Apr 18, 2022)

I wonder if they taste like sea slipper lobsters?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 24, 2022)

Trilobite Sushi ,  hm.


----------

